# Snow for maine ?



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Been thinkin about it for a couple of weeks now and figured if it's not gonna snow then I'm gonna start up the mill... Soo I took my sander off... YOu wait and see if it doesn't snow soon LOL


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

No, for any real snow to happen, I'd have to take my plow off. Your sander being off won't do enough by itself, I don't think. I spent a bunch of "quality time" this afternoon getting my damn MM2 back *on* properly, so I'm in no big rush to detach it right now. (Long story.) 

AccuWeather says maybe a flurry around 8:00 tonight, otherwise cloudy or mostly cloudy. (Their 2009-2010 overall winter prediction was for "normal snowfall" for Maine. Uh huh.)

Weather Underground has said 30% chance of precipitation for today from 10:00 on; they were saying "overcast" (10% chance of precip) early this morning when we were getting a little snow here. (Which lasted about a hot minute where it fell, too.) Supposedly there's a chance of snow from 7:00 PM on through 04:00 Friday.

If your sander and my plow were both unhooked, yeah, it'd probably snow like hell.
Too bad we can't bill customers because we _prevented_ snow.


----------

